
Release of LispWorks 6.0 with SMP - fogus
http://www.lispworks.com/news/news28.html
======
jwr
I'd say "finally!". CL is getting left behind by languages like Clojure
because there is no consistent SMP story. I wonder what Franz's response will
be, I remember discussing SMP with them a couple of years ago (as a paid
customer in a support call) and hearing that it's a very complex issue and no
date can be provided. They recommended running several VMs communicating over
TCP/IP, which wasn't really a solution at all.

~~~
smanek
Why were threads inadequate? (There's no GIL in most implementations, IIRC).

------
hapless
I find it interesting that Solaris x64 is lumped with Linux/OSX/FreeBSD, not
listed under "Lispworks for UNIX."

It has a richer featureset than the SPARC port, too.

